# Knot at CDT vaccine site 3 weeks later (pregnant doe) Advice needed



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a 1 and a half year old Alpine doe that is bred.  I gave CDT booster vaccine three weeks ago for her upcoming delivery.  She is acting very normally--playful, still at my hip anytime I'm with her, not worrying with the knot at the shot site.  I delivered the shot subcutaneously in her hind leg.  Does she need antibiotics?  a vet visit?  I'm attaching pictures & I really appreciate your help.  She's my buddy--I sure don't want anything to happen to her.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 21, 2012)

It is common top have a lump at the site of the injection. Nothing to worry about, she will be fine.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20875


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jul 21, 2012)

I was worried about infection.  Good to know that it shouldn't be a big deal.  
Thanks!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 21, 2012)

Yep. It happens very often. You're welcome.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 21, 2012)

The knot is common. That is why we always give them in a non- CL location so we don't have to be paranoid about the kind of lump. I give them over the rib cage.


----------



## mdavenport121 (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I am correct in saying this, Colorado Serum CD/T does not cause the knots like other brands do.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 1, 2012)

It's Colorado Serum's Essential 3+T that doesn't cause lumps IF given IM, instead of Sub Q.

If that lump is squishy, you may have to lance it and clean it out w/ peroxide or iodine.  I usually do it 2-3 times, every 12 hrs.


----------

